# Cubers in Emerald isle , Nc



## Austinruler (Oct 20, 2018)

Looking for cubers in or near here. I know of at least 1 but i am sure there are many more.


----------



## weatherman223 (Oct 20, 2018)

Austinruler said:


> Looking for cubers in or near here. I know of at least 1 but i am sure there are many more.



I don’t live in the Bogue (Colorado actually) but I vacation there all the time. (Atlantic Beach side) I’ve been to Emerald many times and it’s super nice down there. Wish I lived there.


----------



## Austinruler (Oct 20, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> I don’t live in the Bogue (Colorado actually) but I vacation there all the time. (Atlantic Beach side) I’ve been to Emerald many times and it’s super nice down there. Wish I lived there.



Hey, we should meet up next time you come to Atlantic beach!


----------

